# First time Anadrol, need advice.



## Chris82xx (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey all. I'm looking for some advice with Anadrol. Recently a ban was put on all prohormones so I no longer can buy them, legally at least. So I figured if I'm gonna buy something it might as well be worthwhile. I did research and made a few selections of what looked good. To start things off, I'm going to stack Anadrol with Anavar. BTW, anything I take will all be oral. Knowing the effects of Anadrol, I bought liver support, and Nolvadex. My question is, do I take the Nolvadex at the same time as Anadrol, or is it for post cycle? Also, is there anything else I should know, or purchase? For the first week, I will be taking 50mg each, and on week 2, I will bump the Anadrol to 100mg daily. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bvs (Mar 10, 2015)

So much wrong with what you plan to do
no test
no hcg
no ai
pct should be nolva and clomid

you are going to damage your body if you dont do things properly


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 10, 2015)

He will most likely need some nolva at the same time as the anadrol.


----------



## mickems (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> Hey all. I'm looking for some advice with Anadrol. Recently a ban was put on all prohormones so I no longer can buy them, legally at least. So I figured if I'm gonna buy something it might as well be worthwhile. I did research and made a few selections of what looked good. To start things off, I'm going to stack Anadrol with Anavar. BTW, anything I take will all be oral. Knowing the effects of Anadrol, I bought liver support, and Nolvadex. My question is, do I take the Nolvadex at the same time as Anadrol, or is it for post cycle? Also, is there anything else I should know, or purchase? For the first week, I will be taking 50mg each, and on week 2, I will bump the Anadrol to 100mg daily. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.




you should post an intro in the new member section, list your stats/goals and research more before purchasing or using anything else.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 10, 2015)

If you can get drol, you can get test...


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 10, 2015)

I would do some more learning before you attempt that cycle which has so many things wrong with it.  We can help you if you post your stats, goals, etc and are willing to listen, even if you don't like what you hear.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

You have to do test, bro. You take that drol, and you are going to shut down. You will stop producing natural testosterone, and you will feel like shit. You'll gain way more with a 12 week cycle of test only than you will from Anadrol and Anavar alone. If you are afraid of a needle, it's not time to start gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

Why var and drol together? Man you need to spend some time with us and read up on how this actually works


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

mickems said:


> you should post an intro in the new member section, list your stats/goals and research more before purchasing or using anything else.



Sounds good. I just made a post introducing myself.



Bigwhite said:


> If you can get drol, you can get test...



Getting stuff isn't as difficult as I expected. I found the eroids website, and it seems self-explanatory. There are a lot of websites to choose from. Any advise as to which ones to trust?



curtisvill said:


> I would do some more learning before you attempt that cycle which has so many things wrong with it.  We can help you if you post your stats, goals, etc and are willing to listen, even if you don't like what you hear.



I have no problem with what anyone has to say. I'm new to this, so I can only learn from trial and error, and from the advise of others. The internet is limited in articles on any one product. I've read a few things about various products. As I said, each article will at times contradict. So I am only able to take away what each one agrees on, which isn't much. I've tried to talk to vendors, but I've been told they don't have time. Which brings me here.



Shane1974 said:


> You have to do test, bro. You take that drol, and you are going to shut down. You will stop producing natural testosterone, and you will feel like shit. You'll gain way more with a 12 week cycle of test only than you will from Anadrol and Anavar alone. If you are afraid of a needle, it's not time to start gear.



Needles themselves, aren't the problem, it's self administration. It's something in my head I can't get past, and that's saying a lot and I've been through the ringer. I've been hit, kicked, punched, shot, stabbed, tased, and things I'm sure I'm forgetting. Needless to say, I deal with a bad case of PTSD, so dealing with that and trying to get past putting a needle in myself, is quite difficult. That's why I'm prefer to use oral, which surprisingly has a wide range of products. It seems that most things that are in liquid form, are available in a nice little pill.



PillarofBalance said:


> Why var and drol together? Man you need to spend some time with us and read up on how this actually works



I chose those two because I thought that anavar would compliment the anadrol. But I also thought of using d-bol and anavar first.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2015)

DUDE reallly? eroids? fawkin chicken cawks, 

U ARE NOT READY FOR THIS!!! GIVE ME UR NUMBER SO I CAN CALL AND SPEAK TO UR MOTHER!!! I SAID IT, NOW SON! U ARE SO F-ING GROUNDED!!!!

please please for the love of all that is holy! read ALL the stickies here on this forum before u destroy ur liver!!

pro hormones and REAL roids are no where near the same, sure some have done oral (ur mom) only cycles but it is not good to do!!

read, read and read some more and ASK questions, be patient, dont start a million threads with the same issue, and someone will answer ur q's....


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris,

I'd be VERY skeptical of anything you purchase from a website - eRoids is no exception. 

For your 1st run, stick with the standard Test Only cycle:

500mg Test E @ 12 weeks. Pin 250 mg 2x per week.

PCT:
Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20

Get over your fear of pinning. You've been shot? Me too & believe me a 23g needle in your ventro glute is a piece of cake compared to a 7.62 AK square in the chest from 40 meters even with body armor.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## bvs (Mar 10, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'd be VERY skeptical of anything you purchase from a website - eRoids is no exception.
> 
> ...



this is exactly what a first cycle should look like. dont forget an AI (have to play around with dose but aromasin 12.5mg eod or arimadex 0.5mg eod is a good start) 
and hcg 250ui 2x per week


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 10, 2015)

Young man 

You are getting good quality advise in this thread, I hope you listen to people that are trying to help you and not get anything in return.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'd be VERY skeptical of anything you purchase from a website - eRoids is no exception.
> 
> ...



Yes this ^^^^^
Oral only cycles even Var are for women and people that dont know what they are doing!
Read up and learn. Then grow some real balls and get some Test.
Or do some research and hunt down some Superdrol as it is still avalable along with one, maybe two other popular prohormones!
First you neeed to read up and stay off erowds

VAR ONLY CYCLES ARE FOR GIRLS! Throwing D-bol in with it is stupidity!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 10, 2015)

What country are you in?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2015)

[/QUOTE]I chose those two because I thought that anavar would compliment the anadrol. But I also thought of using d-bol and anavar first.[/QUOTE]

Forget the whole no test part, you thought something as hardcore as cherry bombs would be a good first cycle...wowzers.

Much reading, you need to do.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 10, 2015)

chris lets reserve the PTSD card for our brothers and sisters that served in combat. Running the streets making bad decisions does not constitute
a diagnosis of PTSD. Sticking yourself with a needle is nothing in comparison to getting kicked, punched, shot, stabbed and tased. Sounds like
this is not a game you need to play. If you decide to play, at least do your homework and do it right.

1 oral only= Sucks
2 orals only= Sucks even more


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds like another case of a hell bent mindless teen....

"Test is Best"


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> Hey all. I'm looking for some advice with Anadrol. Recently a ban was put on all prohormones so I no longer can buy them, legally at least. So I figured if I'm gonna buy something it might as well be worthwhile. I did research and made a few selections of what looked good. To start things off, I'm going to stack Anadrol with Anavar. BTW, anything I take will all be oral. Knowing the effects of Anadrol, I bought liver support, and Nolvadex. My question is, do I take the Nolvadex at the same time as Anadrol, or is it for post cycle? Also, is there anything else I should know, or purchase? For the first week, I will be taking 50mg each, and on week 2, I will bump the Anadrol to 100mg daily. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.



First off you should never do an oral only cycle, especially anadrol. I've had friends that have taken low doses of var without test but I wouldn't recommend it. You have to have testosterone as a base in every cycle. Do more research before you touch aas. We're not trying to preach to you or talk down to you, but these compounds can cause irreversible side effects when abused and or taken incorrectly. I've listened to the guys on this site and have been cycling safely because of them. Good luck


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

*Thread Jack*

Do you guys run nolvadex with drol?


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 10, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> *Thread Jack*
> 
> Do you guys run nolvadex with drol?



I was running drol last cycle and started getting puffy nips even while on Adex. So I started taking 10mg of nolvadex until it went away. Drol is a very powerful and mysterious thing and it's mystery is only exceeded by it's power.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> I was running drol last cycle and started getting puffy nips even while on Adex. So I started taking 10mg of nolvadex until it went away. Drol is a very powerful and mysterious thing and it's mystery is only exceeded by it's power.



Adex and Stane won't help with Drol. Drol doesn't "aromatize" like test or dbol. It effects estrogen differently. You need to have nolva for drol.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in the US


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

So clearly, I'm not completely knowledgable, and barely know the basics. So far, no matter what I take, I need to have some sort of test as a base. But there are quite a few out there. Should I focus on one particular type of test, or are blends good to take? Where is a legitimate source to purchase from? I've found a couple such as Geneza, Valkryie, and Optimum pharma. I found those 3 trolling through posts on here. Are there any other suggestions? I would like to purchase inside of the US since it's easier and more quick to ship. I'm thinking now that a good starting cycle would be test and D-bol.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'd be VERY skeptical of anything you purchase from a website - eRoids is no exception.
> 
> ...



40 meters is no joke, and you were able to tell what kind of round hit you. Not so lucky for me. I don't know distance or round. The round was destroyed. Is there a difference of administration in the butt vs. intramuscular?


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

I was gonna run 50mg ed but don't know how much nolva to run....maybe 10mg a week prior (for safety) than keep it steady

Ex;
20mg Nolva 1-6
50mg Drol 2-6

Maybe even drop it back down to 10mg and run it 2 weeks after drol use....extra assurance

#PopThatDrolCherry


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> Is there a difference of administration in the butt vs. intramuscular?



reminds me of that post where the tech kid literally pinned his asshole......


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 10, 2015)

or Ralo.

10 char


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I was gonna run 50mg ed but don't know how much nolva to run....maybe 10mg a week prior (for safety) than keep it steady
> 
> Ex;
> 20mg Nolva 1-6
> ...


You don't need nolva in advance. 50 drol is fun. 100 is awesome. 200 is mind blowing.  20 nolva daily if you get itchy nips.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't need nolva in advance. 50 drol is fun. 100 is awesome. 200 is mind blowing.  20 nolva daily if you get itchy nips.



That's another factor. I'm not sensitive to gyno at all. This may be due to how my body works or because of other medications I'm on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> That's another factor. I'm not sensitive to gyno at all. This may be due to how my body works or because of other medications I'm on.


You don't know that if you have never injected test.

Please let me make a suggestion to you and keep in mind i actually have your best interest at heart.

Stop talking about using steroids.  Stop looking for a place to buy them.  You just don't know enough about it yet.  You need to spend time here and read,learn and ask good questions.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> reminds me of that post where the tech kid literally pinned his asshole......



Please tell me that's a joke cause if its not, there are some serious issues and lack of brain cells.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> Please tell me that's a joke cause if its not, there are some serious issues and lack of brain cells.



So how would you propose administering into your butt without it being intramuscular? Because that's what you asked.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

I was was meaning my shoulder.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 10, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> I was was meaning my shoulder.



there's a difference between looking and researching
It sounds as if all your doing is googleN a question than clicking on the 1st link you see....from 8years ago


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

No....I used yahoo. Everything else is about true. I went through multiple links trying to learn what I could, but everything has a different opinion. One of the links I stumbled on was here. The topic was using d bol and drol at the same time.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll admit, I'm not the most knowledgeable or smartest when it comes to this. It takes time for me to learn. Usually by trial-and- error. However I think that would be a bad idea. Once I learn though it's just guidance I need, but I can't keep researching website after website especially if nothing is consistent. That's why I'm learning from those who have done this.

Listen, I know this is off topic, but as an example, when I bought my car, I knew nothing about it. After talking to others and proper direction in research, its now a 1000rwhp animal. That's how I learn.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8616-Safe-Injection-Techniques-From-BD

Also go to spotinjects....gives you a better visual on injections


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> That's another factor. I'm not sensitive to gyno at all. This may be due to how my body works or because of other medications I'm on.



Drol will put a pair of tits on damn near everything.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> I'll admit, I'm not the most knowledgeable or smartest when it comes to this. It takes time for me to learn. Usually by trial-and- error. However I think that would be a bad idea. Once I learn though it's just guidance I need, but I can't keep researching website after website especially if nothing is consistent. That's why I'm learning from those who have done this.
> 
> Listen, I know this is off topic, but as an example, when I bought my car, I knew nothing about it. After talking to others and proper direction in research, its now a 1000rwhp animal. That's how I learn.



So did you do the work to the car yourself or had someone else do it bc the latter isn't learning.


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 10, 2015)

Actually, both. In the beginning they did the work and installation. However I ran into some problems to where I couldn't get the car to them. That's when I started doing my own work. Most recently I destroyed a piston. I had to year down the top end of the motor to get to the connecting rod so I could pop the piston out. All of this with the motor still in the car. I got it all back together with everything torqued to spec. I learned a lot doing that kind of work hands on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> I'll admit, I'm not the most knowledgeable or smartest when it comes to this. It takes time for me to learn. Usually by trial-and- error. However I think that would be a bad idea. Once I learn though it's just guidance I need, but I can't keep researching website after website especially if nothing is consistent. That's why I'm learning from those who have done this.
> 
> Listen, I know this is off topic, but as an example, when I bought my car, I knew nothing about it. After talking to others and proper direction in research, its now a 1000rwhp animal. That's how I learn.



This is refreshing. Usually we get know nothing arrogant little pricks who want to look like Mr Olympia 10 minutes ago no matter what... 

You stick around here and you're going to make serious progress. We are all completely in the dark at one point in our lives about this stuff. We joined a board and read on it. Except Joliver. He was born hopped up on fluoxymesterone... Basically punched his way out of his mother's amniotic sac and has been ****ing shit up ever since.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 11, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> Please tell me that's a joke cause if its not, there are some serious issues and lack of brain cells.



No he is serious. Ive seen noobs some on board talking about what if you just injected test right into your balls or dick nd sh9t like this. Beleive me stupidity is rampant in this world!

Take the guys advice. Read Read then Read somemore! You need to have Test as base FOR EVERYCYLE unless you are a female. Which we know you are not! Oral only cycles are for women also! I have also knows little scared kids that did var only cycles but this is not for men ! and not the proper way to cycle. Just research as much as possible ten come back and propose a cycle and you will help you bro!



PillarofBalance said:


> This is refreshing. Usually we get know nothing arrogant little pricks who want to look like Mr Olympia 10 minutes ago no matter what...
> 
> You stick around here and you're going to make serious progress. We are all completely in the dark at one point in our lives about this stuff. We joined a board and read on it. Except Joliver. He was born hopped up on fluoxymesterone... Basically punched his way out of his mother's amniotic sac and has been ****ing shit up ever since.



I agree with Pillar! Refreshing to have a nood that doesnt claim he knows it all or see a novice like yourself humble yourself to take well needed advice!


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there anything specifically that I should be looking for? Suppliers have there suggestions, as well as others. There is one site when I was looking around, that actually made sense . When I mean sense, I mean what you all are talking about. There suggestion for first timers was Testosterone Enanthate or Cypionate only for the first 12 weeks and Nolvadex after a 3 week break. To me, it sounds like good advice, but as most have noticed already, I'm very uneducated about it. So any suggestion as to which direction for resources would be helpful.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is refreshing. Usually we get know nothing arrogant little pricks who want to look like Mr Olympia 10 minutes ago no matter what...
> 
> You stick around here and you're going to make serious progress. We are all completely in the dark at one point in our lives about this stuff. We joined a board and read on it. Except Joliver. He was born hopped up on fluoxymesterone... Basically punched his way out of his mother's amniotic sac and has been ****ing shit up ever since.



POB tells no lies....it all started when a German powerlifter tried to prevent his Jewish scientist girlfriend from getting pregnant with a carefully administered dose of mibolerone......lightning struck a clock tower at the under the sea dance while she was in her DeLorean...BOOM.......


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

And don't skimp through it....READ
It's not a rush..


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2015)

As far as taking advice from a source website, 
They just copy and paste shxt 4m other websites
Remember their an open illegal business....their only intent/motive is profit
They don't care if your using steroids properly,  they ONLY care that your buying roids 4m them.....my .02


----------



## Chris82xx (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is refreshing. Usually we get know nothing arrogant little pricks who want to look like Mr Olympia 10 minutes ago no matter what...



No....I just want to look better for me. No competitions, or anything like that, this is just for fun. Besides, once I hit 30, I felt too old. I started using prohormones when I found out I was going on a long extended trip to the sandbox. Once I saw results, I continued using it up until it got banned, so now I wanna take the next step into steroids, but in a safe manner. I'm already messed up, I don't need to be even more of a mess. I'm not looking for quick results, just quality in products and knowledge of how to use properly.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah Trini is right much of the info you see on site like steroids.com or i-steroid.com is just shit copied over and over again 
google searches will just yeild you the same crap over and over
you really got to hit the boards read the stickys, hit the newbie arreas up read the articles
if u have questions ask Trini gave you two solid links!
Lots of knowledge here brother so you def came to the right place.
ive only been hear a short while and i enjoy the diffrence atmosphere from other boards


----------

